# B-17/B-24 hybrid???



## racerguy00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Never heard of this before.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BlJ4me-BTk_


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2010)

That's a B-24J with an experimental graft for evaluation.

It was an attempt to see if they could improve on it's performance, much like grafting the tail of a B-23 Dragon onto it's airframe, replacing the existing twin-tail structure.


----------



## seesul (Mar 8, 2010)

It seems like an answer for a neverending story 'what´s better, B-17 or B-24?'


----------



## DBII (Mar 8, 2010)

I read about this in one of my books. The B-17 nose was added to give the crew more room. The plane was unstable in the air. 

DBII


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Mar 8, 2010)

I heard about this too.....

Here it is!

Unreal Aircraft - Hybrid Aircraft - Boeing B-17G / Consolidated B-24J


----------

